# Would you like to live in Northern NSW?



## Yamba Dave (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi,
My name is Dave and I am a Buyers Agent living in beautiful Yamba on the far north coast of New South Wales in Australia. My job is to help home buyers, both local and from overseas, to find the right property at the right price anywhere in Northern NSW.

If you have any questions about buying real estate in Australia I'd be happy to help. 

Cheers
Dave from Home Buyers Advantage


----------



## lisand michael (Feb 3, 2011)

hi we are thinking of moving to australia would you recommend renting before buying? also if we rent a property would we be able to have our pet dog in the rented property? what are the price range like for renting or buying?

hope you can help us answer some of these question.

many thanks lisa


----------



## Yamba Dave (Feb 3, 2011)

I think if you are not sure where you want to live in Australia then renting first would be a good option. You can have a pet dog in many rental properties but would need to check with each property first.
Rents and home prices vary depending on where you want to be. Capital cities are more expensive.


----------



## lisand michael (Feb 3, 2011)

*thanks*



Yamba Dave said:


> I think if you are not sure where you want to live in Australia then renting first would be a good option. You can have a pet dog in many rental properties but would need to check with each property first.
> Rents and home prices vary depending on where you want to be. Capital cities are more expensive.


Thank you for your help. Lisa


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I would be loathe to agree that many rental properties will allow people to have any pets for many owners are wary of what wear and tear an animal can cause.
The price range for properties will vary not only on cities but what you are looking for and how close into a city, most of our capitals having rural areas within 20 - 50 km. of the CBDs and you may find country owners more disposed to a tenant having a dog than a suburban owner, much better quality of life for you and the owner even a little away from the big smoke if you can organise it to minimise commuting.
Have a look at sites like www.domain.com.au and Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au and certainly rent for quite a few months and get some weekend travelling done so you can see what's available in different areas about any city.


----------

